# Smokin Pork Butt



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice thin blue smoke rollin outa the smoker. Ahhh, smells so good an be good ta get the smoker rollin again.

Got some orders fer pulled pork, so it be time. Gotta make a little extra money in these hard times. Gonna be a long night, but the smell a maple smoke makes up fer it.

Ifin I thin a it in the wee hours a the morn, I'll try an take a pic.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Look forward to the picture!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I can almost smell it through my phone


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Dang Coot! I warned ya! Don't say I didn't warn ya! Set up a cot in the pantry, I'm moving in.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh I thought this was some kind of anti-cop thread.


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

I am pretty good a smoking butts myself and usually do more than a couple a year. I use a BGE (Big Green Egg). Turkeys, Chickens, Briskets you name it, if it can fit on the Grid it gits smoked. Glad to know there's another devotee on here.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I SO want a BGE, both my son and I make awesome BBQ and just plain smoked anything!!!!But the BGE is a expensive,maybe Santa will bring me one..OOPs I forgot No Santa on those darn ships I work on!!!LOTTO then???I wished!!!!!!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

How do you know when the meat is done in a smoker? I've never smoked anything(even cigarettes).


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Most thins be done by temp. In this here case, 165° ya wrap the butt in foil an take it ta 190°. Gotta go low an slow ta break down the meat an make it tender. After ya get ta 190 ya then put it in a cooler ta rest an reabsorb some a them fine juices. After that ya can pull it.

Ribs be one a the very few thins what be smoked more by time then temp cause there ain't that much meat on em. Time an how they bend an such. Ribs be a art.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

> Ribs be a art.


Ribs be good!!!!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks,OldCootHillbilly. We all need to learn everything!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Here be the smoked pork:

Bout 10 hours smokin time.

Here be the pulled pork:


Thisll be bagged up inta one pound packages. Deliver fer tammarraw.


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

Good looking pork. Like you said you got to get the temp just right and let it stay there to let the collagen break down and make it nice and tender. Letting it rest is important as well. I usually brine mine over night before slapping it one the BGE. Usually I smoke it at least 12 to 16 hours....just depends......When I do my BUTT party ever summer I usually pull it and let my guest put the sauce they prefer on it. Down here you can start quite an argument over sauce....go 20 miles in any direction and you get people arguing over mustard, vinegar, catsup etc. so we have several made up and set out and they add or just eat it like I have it prepared with the dry rub....and don't even bring up the coleslaw more arguments than you can even think about over that lovely side dish. Oldcoot I bet we could argue for hours over the merits of the rubs we use...looking good.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I learned from my grandpa, that an years a blends and tests. One thin bout these kinds a tests, ya get ta eat the results!

As fer sauce, I don't use it on my smoked goods, don't need it. On ribs I have a glaze that I use be all. I do make up two different sauces, one a vinegar based the other a tomato sauce. I put em out on the side an folk us em ifin they wan't ta.

Got some good friends cross the country what do smokin to. We enjoy comparin notes an talkin Q. We never let it get ta the arguin point, no sense in ruinin a good friendship.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

That's some great lookin pork there Coot. You bout got me worked up to try smoking somethin myself. Gotta get on the stick.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Coot those pictures are making me hungry. I thjnk I'm gonna need some BBQ for dinner now.


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

What is a BGE please.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Big Green Egg 

It's all I've been hearing about for over a year now. I have 4 butts in the deep freeze and was told nothing is getting done with them until there's a Big Green Egg on the deck LOL!!!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ifin yall get a egg, just be carefull with it. I got a few folk on the smokin forum I be a member of thata had em huff a fire ball out at em when they opened em. Tends ta shortin the eyebrow hairs.

Other then that, I've heard good thins bout em.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Ifin yall get a egg, just be carefull with it. I got a few folk on the smokin forum I be a member of thata had em huff a fire ball out at em when they opened em. Tends ta shortin the eyebrow hairs.
> 
> Other then that, I've heard good thins bout em.


smokin forum ... 

cool .....


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

*Andi, I be perty well known on a couple a em fer my poultry brine.

But like many forums, the old timers get pushed aside by the newbies what thin they already know everthin there be ta know bout smokin meat an makin sausage.


----------



## flaprepper (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't get into all the fancy rubs....I do make 3 different kinds of sauce....


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

My rub is some basic seasonins. But it be the proportions what make the rub!

I ain't inta fancy niether, good food fer good folk. Ya wan't fancy, gota the high priced joint in town! Oh, an that won't be as good as mine!


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Dangit... I just ate a little while ago too.. now I'm hungry again! Yeah... I'm going to have to give smoking a shot here soon. :yummy:


----------



## flaprepper (Dec 11, 2012)

I grew up hanging out around cookers with my dad and other old florida crackers.....been doing
It a long time....


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

flaprepper said:


> I grew up hanging out around cookers with my dad and other old florida crackers.....been doing
> It a long time....


FL cracker? Ever heard of Bone Mizell? One of my most interesting relatives.


----------



## flaprepper (Dec 11, 2012)

The Mizel name sounds familiar....where from? I'm originally from the east coast, Ft. Pierce.


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

I have 3 grills currently and the Big Green eggs are the best for smoking and while some will claim they are the best over all for all types of grilling I would tend to take a different tack for just over all burgers and such and use my webber for them and dogs and quick grilling. For big hunks of meat the BGE's are the best, turkeys and beer can chicken etc. Charcoal is the only way I roll.


----------

